# Google- Prozac? Put it in tap water - The Sun



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

The Sun<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Prozac? Put it in tap water**The Sun**IRRITABLE BOWEL SYNDROME*: This is common, and causes spasm of your bowel and frequent trips to the loo. It's typically worse when stressed. *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

